# When to cut dwarf hairgrass and down to what level



## jimxms (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry and one other question: is there any negative impact on a planted tank by using a black/dark background? Considering black absorbs light, and white reflects it. Would I be best just having my tank up against a plain white wall? Or is the difference negligible?


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

jimxms said:


> Sorry and one other question: is there any negative impact on a planted tank by using a black/dark background? Considering black absorbs light, and white reflects it. Would I be best just having my tank up against a plain white wall? Or is the difference negligible?



It doesn't matter.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

You can cut it however much you want. The most annoying thing is catching them with a net or siphoning them out from the surface. Even then, as the water level recedes, they stick to the glass. Atleast when you have alooot more it might be a little annoying.


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

jimxms said:


> Sorry and one other question: is there any negative impact on a planted tank by using a black/dark background? Considering black absorbs light, and white reflects it. Would I be best just having my tank up against a plain white wall? Or is the difference negligible?


I would say dark colored substrate is more appealing. Also black background and dark substrate contrasts with the plants, it brings out the color of the plant and fish much better. But this does not apply to all aquascapes some are designated to different colors like white or even sky blue and some show aquascapes have sunset using lights and whatnot but most of the time, dark will contrast better and look more appealing, creating the sense of depth as well.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey there whats the tall grass like plant in the background?


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

I think people don't like white because it usually doesn't stay white forever. I trim my DHG down to about 3/4 of an inch to an inch. I try to net them but usually let the evaporation get them on the glass and get it the next day (vegas is brutal with evaporation haha)


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Is that Dwarf hair grass?
It looks much fuller and a bit thicker that I have seen it, thought it was microsword at first to be honest.

I have no useful information, just a question.
Beautiful tank by the way, I like the way it looks quite a lot.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

Maechael said:


> Is that Dwarf hair grass?
> It looks much fuller and a bit thicker that I have seen it, thought it was microsword at first to be honest.
> 
> I have no useful information, just a question.
> Beautiful tank by the way, I like the way it looks quite a lot.


I didn't even see that. Yeah that isn't dwarf hairgrass


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

It's not hairgrass.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Could it be regular Hairgrass as opposed to Dwarf hairgrass?

Sorry, I'm trying to be helpful by getting the correct plant ID, so the best info can be shared.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

micro sword maybe?


----------



## GeraldStringham (May 9, 2013)

Definitely not regular Hairgrass regular Hairgrass is VERY TALL! Like 12+ inches tall. That looks to be a Lilaeopsis Mauritiana which is a micro sword as MiSo suggested. Regardless I wouldn't bother trimming it right away give it some time to fill in then trim.


----------



## GeraldStringham (May 9, 2013)

The more I look at it I don't even know if it is Lilaeopsis mauritiana, maybe someone else will chime in possibly a chain sword of some sort?


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks more like Dwarf sag to me. Hard to tell so zoomed out.


----------

